# Bianchi Camaleonte III or Specialized Sirrus Elite... You decide!



## icebergx (14 Nov 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to get your opinions on this Bianchi Camaleonte III:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bianchi/camaleonte-iii-alfine-2009-hybrid-bike-ec019250

How do you think it compares to the Specialized Sirrus Elite?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/sirrus-elite-2009-road-bike-ec016918

Am I right in thinking the Bianchi only has 8 gears? Is this a problem?

The Bianchi appears to be a bit more expensive, but is it a better spec'd bike overall (regardless of the cost)?

I'm pretty new to cycling and will only be using the bike for short 1-2km trips on flat urban roads.

Thanks.


----------



## Brock (14 Nov 2009)

The Bianchi has 8 speed hub gears, which will give you all the range you need for type of riding you describe, and none of the fiddly hassle of a deraileur system.
It looks like a nice bike indeed, although I can't help reading Camaleonte as 'cameltoe'... Think I've been on the internet too long.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Nov 2009)

It's your money you decide! Unless you are giving away either of them....which I think would be a little optimistic.

Ride them and see which you prefer.


----------



## Noodley (14 Nov 2009)

The Bianchi would be my choice.


----------



## icebergx (14 Nov 2009)

Brock said:


> I can't help reading Camaleonte as 'cameltoe'... Think I've been on the internet too long.


LOL... I think you have!!! and now that's what I'll think of every time I read it... Thanks. :?:



Crankarm said:


> It's your money you decide!


The difference in prices is £680 (£640 vs £680) so I don't mind paying a bit more if it's a bit better. This will be my only bike.

Do either of them have any weakness?


----------



## Crankarm (14 Nov 2009)

icebergx said:


> LOL... I think you have!!! and now that's what I'll think of every time I read it... Thanks. :?:
> 
> 
> The difference in prices is £680 (£640 vs £680) so I don't mind paying a bit more if it's a bit better. This will be my only bike.
> ...



I should imagine they are both capable bikes from good manufacturers. Choose the one you feel most comfortable on. Make sure you buy a decent lock such as an Abus Granit X-Plus D-lock at about £60-70.


----------



## Brock (14 Nov 2009)

They should both be good quality bikes, but for what it's worth I'd go for the Bianchi.
It looks a bit cooler to me, has bar ends, adjustable stem so you can move the bars to suit your mood, and low maintenance hub gears mean the chain will last ages, you'll get none of the clattery gear change annoyance that an ill adjusted derailleur might give. It seems to have been built for RELIABILITY

The sirrus has carbon forks and seat stays which presumably means it's a lighter frame, designed more for SPEED

So you could decide that way.. Do you want more speed or more reliability?


If you're only doing 1-2km trips, wouldn't it be cheaper just to walk? :?:


----------



## Norm (14 Nov 2009)

I love the Sirrus... but that Bianchi is rather sweet, isn't it! Damn... can't choose.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Nov 2009)

seems a lot for such a short commute , I take it you be doing the odd long ride?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (15 Nov 2009)

icebergx said:


> The difference in prices is £680 (£640 vs £680) so I don't mind paying a bit more if it's a bit better. *This will be my only bike.*



That's what I thought 4 months and 4 bikes ago 

I have a Specialized Sirrus 09 (not elite, just the standard one).
I can keep up with other roadies on it, but it takes a bit more effort than a road bike. I haven't had any experience with hub gears so can't comment on the Bianchi.

But considering your only going to be doing 2km on flat roads, you could probably get away with a single speed, they are cheaper and less maintenance.

However if you get bitten by the cycling bug and decide you want to go further, getting a bike with more gears will probably be better.

Have you tried shopping locally? Being able to test ride a bike will make it much easier to make a decision. If your only going to be travelling around 1 mile, it doesn't really seem necessary to spend too much money.

Once you've been commuting a few months the trips will take you 5 minutes or less, are you sure you want to spend that much for the sake of 5 minutes?

Still better than taking the car! As long as you are comfortable on the bike and enjoy riding it, that is all that matters


----------



## icebergx (15 Nov 2009)

OK. Last two alternatives:

1) Scott Speedster S60 http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/speedster-s60-24-speed-flat-bar-2009-road-bike-ec016352

2)Trek 7.3fx 2009 http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/73-fx-2010-hybrid-bike-ec016510 (this is the 2010 model)

Thanks again for your input!!!


----------



## The Jogger (15 Nov 2009)

The Trek,I have a fx7.3 put mudguards on it and rack, brilliant all rounder!


----------

